# Trading Power



## Beckers66 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi - I planned to send this message out to the whole membership, whomever was watching but I guess I have to actually pick some people to start up this conversation. You were the lucky two but maybe you can invite people to the conversation if you have nothing to say. I am a new member to this forum so might not be going about this correctly. I recently sat through an all-day timeshare talk with Diamond in Hawaii where they were trying to convince me to transfer my points into their Hawaii collection-I didn't go there, however I was upset by what he was telling me about my trading power and was wondering what you all know.

I have been buying in Diamond a small amount of points at a time and most of it has been purchased in Scottsdale because I go there every year. They talked me into buying points to "fix" how my 2 bedroom lock-off was not classified right that I was bringing in to their CLUB. They stated they could give me points for a 2-bedroom, a 1-bedroom, and a studio. I didn't think this was right but their manager told me that they could do this and it was on the up and up. I had scheduled a "Events of Lifetime" in Branson, Mo 5 mo. later to use an old package that was not used that they kept calling me about. In that discussion, they realized that I only have one timeshare that I was bringing into the Club, not 2 as was listed on my paperwork. They stated that there would be an audit at some point and that they would ban me from the Club completely and I would lose my honorary platinum status that the club points were bumping me up to. They stated that they would need to fix this right away or there would be negative consequences on my end as it looks like I lied. I am an honest person and I was very upset over this so I purchased points to fix the problem.

In Hawaii, he stated that in a couple of years they will have an influx of people coming into the timeshare market and that people like me who bought early on will most likely be pushed out. He showed me this list reflecting the demand of resorts and that if I transferred to Hawaii, I would always be trading down, essentially the online search system would be open to me to locate what I need, but if I stayed in the US Collection, my home resort would be factored on the last place I purchased, being Branson, Mo. It was not even rated high enough to be on his "high demand" list, but my Scottsdale resort was. He stated that unfortunately when I made that last purchase, I down-graded my membership with Diamond and my trading power will be much less than it was previously to my Missouri purchase. I was upset because I trying to fix a problem but created another problem. At this point, I am starting to have serious trust issues with Diamond.

Does anyone know anything about trading power with Diamond and is what he told me true, that I seriously downgraded my trading power with that purchase in Missouri?


----------



## Beckers66 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry - I originally posted this somewhere else and a helpful individual suggested I post this on the DRI forum.  I should have reread this before saving the changes and edit the document.  I tried the edit button but it didn't want me.

Basically trying to understand if everyone is looking at the same inventory with Diamond or if our view is limited based upon our trading power.


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 16, 2017)

Beckers66 said:


> They talked me into buying points to "fix"
> 
> they realized that I only have one timeshare that I was bringing into the Club, not 2 as was listed on my paperwork. ... They stated that they would need to fix this right away
> 
> ...




These are common lies used by many timeshare sales reps, both at Diamond and elsewhere. They seem to be so wide spread it must be part of their training. To the specific question about "trading power", there's no such thing in Diamond's Club. All points are first come, first serve. You have equal access to all accommodation in your collection 13 months before checkin, and to all Club accommodation (that is, other collections and affiliates) 10 months before checkin.


----------



## Beckers66 (Jul 21, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> These are common lies used by many timeshare sales reps, both at Diamond and elsewhere. They seem to be so wide spread it must be part of their training. To the specific question about "trading power", there's no such thing in Diamond's Club. All points are first come, first serve. You have equal access to all accommodation in your collection 13 months before checkin, and to all Club accommodation (that is, other collections and affiliates) 10 months before checkin.



Thank you for taking the time to respond...The sales people are so good and I am so gullible.  I am so grateful for this website as it has helped me cement my decision into rescinding a deal recently, whew.


----------

